# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  БЕЗПЕКА на "Odessa Entertainment Awards 2010"!

## MagicBox

*Сегодня, в четверг 10 февраля, лайт-рок группа БЕЗПЕКА выступит на церемонии «Odessa Entertainment Awards 2010» - первой одесской премии в области индустрии моды, красоты, развлечений и досуга.* Премия присуждается за вклад в развитие индустрии развлечений и досуга, моды и красоты. «Odessa Entertainment Awards» - это  социально-культурный, информационно-аналитический электронный проект организованный креативной командой "ENERGY Production" при поддержке портала HotLIFE.com.UA.

*Торжественная церемония вручения награды  состоится в четверг 10 февраля 2011 в 19:00 в Русском Драматическом театре.*

На финальном 2-х часовом шоу БЕЗПЕКА  выступит с такими звездами как Inusa Dawuda, Юлия Нельсон, Кирилл Туриченко и др.

Приглашаем всех в Русский Драматический театр в 19:00 на церемонию награждения «Odessa Entertainment Awards 2010».

Вход: 50 грн. (в кассах клуба и у распространителей).

ВНИМАНИЕ: Билеты с afterparty в клубе Ё на церемонии награждения в "Русском театре" не действуют!

Справки и заказ билетов по тел: 735-94-12, (093) 480-12-82

Официальный сайт премии - http://oeawards.hotlife.com.ua

----------

